# Where is windows 10 upgrade



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Where is windows 10 upgrade
Looked all over not that good on pc where will i find it?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got mine yesterday!

In the bottom right hand corner look for the windows logo amongst the icons next to the clock, click it and a window will pop up, if it's been downloaded in the background it'll say ready to upgrade, begin now or such like (did it late last night).

It took 4.5 hours to do the upgrade once I clicked start.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

It could take a few weeks to reach you. Not everyone got it yesterday. It's being rolled out over a few weeks.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Or download from here (you do need your old windows license key to install) :
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> I got mine yesterday!
> 
> In the bottom right hand corner look for the windows logo amongst the icons next to the clock, click it and a window will pop up, if it's been downloaded in the background it'll say ready to upgrade, begin now or such like (did it late last night).
> 
> It took 4.5 hours to do the upgrade once I clicked start.


Got every other icon but not the windows icon...any ideas please
thanks
dave


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

My icon was there for weeks and I reserved it. Now it's gone completely. Windows Update still says Win 10 reserved though. I have 2 other Windows PCs, none of which have updated. I wonder what the criteria is for update, hope it's not alphabetical as I'm a 'W' lol


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I set mine to install when I left for work this morning, knowing my luck 2 mins after I left the house it stopped because it needs you to agree to something.

I didn't have the icon but I followed the link from the Microsoft website.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I believe you need to do all the optional updates in windows update (either that or go through a complicated process to select the right ones and force the upgrade).


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> I set mine to install when I left for work this morning, knowing my luck 2 mins after I left the house it stopped because it needs you to agree to something.
> 
> I didn't have the icon but I followed the link from the Microsoft website.


I started mine and it didn't need me to do anything until the bit just before showing you the desktop.

I thought it had stopped a few times but it didn't it was just taking forever!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> I believe you need to do all the optional updates in windows update (either that or go through a complicated process to select the right ones and force the upgrade).


I did 29 updates last night on my windows tablet and the wee windows icon still didn't appear... Might try the manual way. I never reserved a copy though.

I actually only pulled the tablet out the drawer to update to W10, never really use it tbh.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Did mine yesterday took about 25 mins and was all ready to go I am liking windows 10 so far had to update couple of drivers but so far much better then 8.1


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Bare in mined if you are on Windows 8 you will need to update to Windows 8.1 first, if you are a windows 7 user you will need to install service pack 1 first and finally

If you are a windows vista or xp user tough luck you will have to pay for it!


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Did mine at 3am yesterday morning and yes happy so far, user friendly and stable all the laptop drivers from Lenovo for Win 10 I did a few weeks ago as they was also compatible with Win 8.1 even Canon had drivers for my printer which has not been the case before.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Might be an idea to look and see what problems people have found so far, I've been advised that Windows has done the usual and is "testing" 10 out like they seem to every other update on the likes of us,  I'll not be switching to 10 for a couple of months or till the gremlins have been sorted!!


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Might be an idea to look and see what problems people have found so far, I've been advised that Windows has done the usual and is "testing" 10 out like they seem to every other update on the likes of us,  I'll not be switching to 10 for a couple of months or till the gremlins have been sorted!!


There is a quick access feedback program linked to notifications to report any issues so to facilitate a quick turn around on any fixes that maybe needed which is a good idea and shows that they are at least keen to iron out anything as soon as possible


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

josje said:


> Or download from here (you do need your old windows license key to install) :
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO


This is the fastest way to update at the moment, if you don't want to wait

You don't need your old key, but you do need to do an in place upgrade on a genuine activated win 7 or 8.1. It's a bit protracted, but once you have upgraded and reactivated your win 10 license, you can then go and do a clean install from the ISO, as your PC is remembered and logged by Microsoft, and a key doesn't need to be entered in the install process.

If you don't do the upgrade, then because you haven't been issued with a win 10 key, the pc hasn't previously been activated and logged, the install won't complete


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone got a "Failed to update to windows 10" in the update history log?

I have about 3 or 4?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Going to do mine later this weekend.
Hopefully will speed my laptop up a little but


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Has anyone got a "Failed to update to windows 10" in the update history log?
> 
> I have about 3 or 4?


Had one but it worked 2nd time around. Using it now. U/G was pain free and no bugs. If anything it's fixed an annoying issue with my trackpad.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Might be an idea to look and see what problems people have found so far, I've been advised that Windows has done the usual and is "testing" 10 out like they seem to every other update on the likes of us,  I'll not be switching to 10 for a couple of months or till the gremlins have been sorted!!


It has been pretty well tested out in the real world since October last year, thanks to the various Technical Preview releases. The retail version just released is pretty stable in my experience.

For those of you still waiting patiently, you can force an upgrade using the Microsoft Media creation tool, which is intended for downloading Windows 10 to use on other pc's, but which has an option to "Update this pc" and it works smoothly.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Does the upgrade remove your existing installed programs and desktop items?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

No - your programs are still there - mine were anyway


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just noticed an odd thing....went in and set up the mail app and it has picked up my sign-in account [email protected] but is showing the main account in the mail app as Outlook ([email protected]). Really weird as my outlook account was set to collect emails from my gmx account.

When I reply to an email it tries to send it via gmx rather than outlook. Haven't found a way to fix it yet - anyone got any ideas?

I have removed my Microsoft account so that I log in locally and then removed the Outlook email account but when I go back to using my log-in account it picks up the wrong info again - weird.

EDIT - registry hack appears to have sorted it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've started to download it now. 

I'll soon see if it's any good.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Deanoecosse said:


> Does the upgrade remove your existing installed programs and desktop items?


You've got three options when you upgrade, keep apps and files, files only or nothing at all, so you're covered whatever you choose


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Bloke at work said it didn't have media player, is this right? I'll wait till sp 1 is out, should be this month.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

alfajim said:


> Bloke at work said it didn't have media player, is this right? I'll wait till sp 1 is out, should be this month.


Nah mate, it doesn't have media centre as no one used it 
Media player is there and better than ever with native mkv support


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've had it a couple of days now & it seems fine. Nothing to report really, just the annoying bits have been fixed.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Nah mate, it doesn't have media centre as no one used it
> Media player is there and better than ever with native mkv support


Thanks for clearing that up, I thought it sounded odd.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I downloaded it last night and just used it for the internet on Chrome. 

Chrome seemed fine, but the new Edge browser was slow.

Fired up my laptop again today and it's not working. It loads to the desktop, but won't do anything else. Can't open programs or a browser. 

Great!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

If anyone was having issues with their PC not down loading W10, I found this really useful tip on tinternet.....

*

Delete everything out of C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download

In Windows Updates, Click to search for updates, leave the window open but DONT HIT SEARCH yet

Right Click on the Start icon or Winkey+X, open command prompt as Admin and type "wuauclt.exe /updatenow" but DONT HIT ENTER

In Windows Update, Click "search for updates"

While it is searching hit enter on the command prompt

You're now downloading W10
*


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm downloading mine now 
Looking forward to getting it installed


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine won't upgrade on the desktop pc because no drivers are available for my NVidia GeForce 7300LE graphics card.

Oh, well....will try laptop upgrade tomorrow, then [theoretically] I'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

No issues for me so far. Seems a bit faster than W 7


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

two out of three machines upgraded. My old laptop just won't take it, the install keeps failing - real pain. On my 4th install attempt today!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> It has been pretty well tested out in the real world since October last year, thanks to the various Technical Preview releases. The retail version just released is pretty stable in my experience.
> 
> For those of you still waiting patiently, you can force an upgrade using the Microsoft Media creation tool, which is intended for downloading Windows 10 to use on other pc's, but which has an option to "Update this pc" and it works smoothly.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10


Many thanks, after many a "Failed to update" it looks like it is downloading, I will keep you posted.:thumb:


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Messed my computer up, now won't boot! Missing boot configuration data apparently...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

My reminder popped up tonight, took approx 50 mins to fully download and the a further 10mins or so to restart and boot up.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I downloaded it last night and just used it for the internet on Chrome.
> 
> Chrome seemed fine, but the new Edge browser was slow.
> 
> ...


I got it up an running later on. My touch pad isn't working right now and I can't see drivers.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have just saved Windows 10 setup to my USB stick so I think I am ready to install when I have the confidence to click that button.
I use Windows Live Mail to retrieve and send emails so when I come to install W10 will it have any effect on the Live Mail part of the software ie: will I need to configure it all again
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

camerashy said:


> I have just saved Windows 10 setup to my USB stick so I think I am ready to install when I have the confidence to click that button.
> I use Windows Live Mail to retrieve and send emails so when I come to install W10 will it have any effect on the Live Mail part of the software ie: will I need to configure it all again
> Thanks
> Dave


Windows 10 now comes with its own built in email client and will easily work with most email accounts. Is yours an @outlook.com address?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Windows 10 now comes with its own built in email client and will easily work with most email accounts. Is yours an @outlook.com address?


Thanks for your help my email is a gmail.com one but I open them up in Windows Live Mail.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Thanks for your help my email is a gmail.com one but I open them up in Windows Live Mail.


Won't be a problem at all, I use my gmail address with it without issue


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Up and running. Many thanks Gleemspray

:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Every time I reboot I have to put my Wifi password in😡


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> It has been pretty well tested out in the real world since October last year, thanks to the various Technical Preview releases. The retail version just released is pretty stable in my experience.
> 
> For those of you still waiting patiently, you can force an upgrade using the Microsoft Media creation tool, which is intended for downloading Windows 10 to use on other pc's, but which has an option to "Update this pc" and it works smoothly.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10


Just burnt an ISO to disc with that just in case of issues in the future


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I did the update on Thursday with no issues, for what I've used it so far I'm not really noticing any major difference to windows 7.

When I get round to it I've got a ssd to go in to replace the system drive.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

If anyone takes issues with privacy settings, here's a link you should read.

http://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-upgrade-spying-how-to-opt-out/


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I loving Windows 10. 

Took me all of 1.5hrs to download and update, no issues with drivers or wifi, laptop speed is even quicker and battery seems to be lasting even longer as well.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm loving it right now. Had it a while now and it seems really slick. I never upgraded to Windows 8 but I'm glad I went with 10.

Not upgrading the laptop though. Its about 4 years old now and I'm not certain it can handle the upgrade.


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

Horatio said:


> If anyone takes issues with privacy settings, here's a link you should read.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-upgrade-spying-how-to-opt-out/


this is good but win 7 and 8 will go like win 10 soon on the privacy side . all you need to do is turn things off and change registry settings etc about 20 mins work to block it all


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I see that Classic Shell has just been released for Windows 10. It disappeared from Win8 during the upgrade to 10. So all the tiles off and a start menu that looks like Win7. Maybe I should stick with Win7 lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have had Windows 10 on my Surface Pro 3 since launch day and it works fantastically well.

I have set the fly out Start Screen to "Full Size" and also checked to option to switch automatically to Tablet mode when I detach the Type Cover, which also switches automatically to Tablet mode if I fold the Type cover back on itself.

The full sized fly-out Start screen, coupled with the fly-out list of all programs on the left side, coupled with the extensive right-click Start menu pretty much covers all the bases on the Surface Pro 3. 

A press of the Start button ( is it still called that ?) toggles Desktop and Tablet mode back and forth.

So the Surface Pro 3 now works the way it was originally intended to; with the keyboard cover attached and folded out it is a proper laptop, but if I detach the magnetic keyboard cover or fold it back on itself, it automatically becomes a tablet pc with big touch screen icons.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

I've installed this cumulative update on my Lenovo laptop and not had any issues that this news article mentions

http://www.cnet.com/news/windows-10-update-triggers-reboot-glitch-for-some-users/


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Not had that glitch either


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

For any of you that has upgraded and which only displays the product ID in System - about, and want to know the product key their is a little program that can do this for you

It is called ProduKey just download unzip and run, it will show the product Key alongside the product ID which is all your PC will show.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/how-get-windows-10-product-key-start-activation-1514845

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just installing Windows 10 on my PC as we speak.
Tante start of the configuration it told me that the display language would be changed and that Inwould need to reinstall the language pack.
Anyone else had this please and would I find the ,anguage lack on the Windows 7 installation disc.
Thanks for your help
Dave


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Go here Dave

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/language-packs#lptabs=win10

And the link within the text will direct you here

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/how-to-add-an-input-language-to-your-pc#v1h=tab01

Good Luck


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Zafbloke worked a treat
Now another issue if anyone can help please.
I have a 27in monitor and have downloaded the NVIDIA driver 353.62 but the full screen size is not being used there is about 1in all the way around the screen that is not being utilized.
The resolution I'm using is 1280:800 and the next one is 1280:1024 but when I tried this the resolution looks wrong.
I think I need resolution 1920 x 1080 but this is not showing in the list so how can I get it for my widescreen monitor do I need to install my monitor software again to get this
Any ideas please
Thanks
Dave


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Resolution problem solved....installed INVIDIA Driver 355.60 and it automatically set the screen resolution to 1920 x 1080
Dave


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Having an absolute nightmare with Windows 10. Every other time I turn the PC on nothing happens, it goes through its boot up and then just stops, no image on screen, no noises. Hold down the power button to shut it down then it starts up fine.

Then get random crashes, mostly related to my Nvidia drivers, try to update them and get a screen full of errors stopping me from updating them because the existing ones are not up to date. Eventually managed to get that done.

Mostly use the desktop for games, half the time games work, other times I get some windows error or just dumped out altogether.

Decided to do a reset on Windows as when I upgraded I elected to keep my files, thought getting rid of everything would be the way to go to solve problems. Set it all up and left it to do its thing. First time I checked it had frozen, I had the ring of dots that normally signals something is happening except they weren't moving. Turned it off and restarted, it told me Windows was damaged which I expected and gave me the choice to repair or reset. Set it to reset again and this time it started doing its little thing, however it's been on 1% for 4 hours now!


----------

